# My attempts on iwagumi



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

In June I had a first attempt on iwagumi, after lot of reading and looking everything was clear for me in theory but in practice it was totally the opposite. I failed to make a good composition.

So my first attempt looked like this:










But stones were not positioned good, and Glossa didn't grow as I wanted, so I decided to have a white sand instead of the carpet.










But, I was not satisfied with the sand also, and in August I tried HC for the carpet and added Hydrocotyle disecta, HM, Blyxa, Monoslenim and Riccia, to previously planted Rotalas green and nanjenshan and Eleocharis parvula.










But the iwagumi became overcrowded and stones were positioned lousy from a very begging.

So I decided one month ago to rescape it totally. Using only, HC, Riccia, Blyxa and Eleocharis. I tried again 5 rock formation and hoped it will do.










But HC, failed to grow as fast as I imagined and it would and algae started to attack HC, so I had to plant Glossa again










But, Blyxa was growing a lot faster than I have expected so it started covering one rock. And i realized that the whole composition is shifted to the left side which made it totally unbalanced. And stones were to flat. So I had to go back to the laboratory again.

Two days ago, I gave another try, this time using different stones with more natural texture and shape, also, according to the dimensions of the tank, I decided to the the 7 stones formation, using the same plants: Riccia, HC, Glosso, Eleocharis and Blyxa.



















I hope now that I will succeed in this attempt, because I find an iwagumi style more challenging than any other. It is so difficult to make it look simple and natural.


----------



## volkracing99 (Oct 18, 2008)

When you do the aqua scaping did you drain all the water then fill it back in?

and is that ADA White Sand?
looks very nice


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes I do drain all the water and than fill it back in. No it is not ADA white sand, there are no ADA products in Serbia. The sand I took from the local factory, which produce quartz sand and other stuff.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the second picture. I think it looks much better than the rest. The streaming white sand in them middle is very nice. Maybe trim the background wall a little bit and it would look very aesthetic.

ALso, mixed sand is..personally not very attractive.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Vojs said:


> Yes I do drain all the water and than fill it back in. No it is not ADA white sand, there are no ADA products in Serbia. The sand I took from the local factory, which produce quartz sand and other stuff.


fedex?


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

I am not sure what does fedex mean? 

Ahura sama, these are all old pictures (first five), the setup on last two is active.


----------



## info scavenger (Jun 25, 2008)

fedex is a delivery company, but I don't know if they ship internationally. UPS (united parcel service) is another shipping company, they do ship internationally. I like your latest tank set up the best.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

No, fedex, No UPS, No ADA, just a plain white quartz. Al I needed was to ask one employee of the factory to fill me a bag. This is why I love Serbia.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I like it. I like the lights alot too. Nice way to totally save money. I wished i thought of that before i bought my expensive lights.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

And here is the iwagumi with the white background.


----------



## andrewg (Jul 27, 2008)

That vertical line developed by the third rock from the left is too much, that's all I could see upon first inspection. On the other hand, I love the rock placement, rock type, and riccia looks beautiful. Nice tank.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is an update after a week. It is time for trimming the Riccia, and Glosso is developing a carpet. Only Eleocharis on sides grows little slower than I have expected.


----------



## Vojs (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is an update of this tank from December the 7th.




























I would sent more fresh pictures, but the thing is that Riccia and Glossa had a major trim, three days ago, so I waiting for them to grow.


----------



## voultou (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice shot !

This scape is very peaceful


----------

